# Vet Care for Chickens - survey



## svypa1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi all!

I'm a 3rd year veterinary student at the University of Nottingham; as part of my course I have to conduct a 12 week research project.
For mine I am researching the provision of veterinary care for pet chickens in the UK.

Whether you've taken your chicken to the vets or not I would really appreciate it if you could take the time to fill out my questionnaire below.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/QRV7C2M

Thanks in advance!

Pippa


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

Would you like us to take it if we don't live in the uk?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Completed


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

bcfox26 said:


> Would you like us to take it if we don't live in the uk?


I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Same here, I'm in the US and will take the survey if you would like.


----------



## svypa1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm afraid my study is only within the UK; thanks for the interest though!


----------



## svypa1 (Oct 22, 2013)

..........


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

Done and I live in newark notts


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, since some of us are in the US, I hope you're able to share your findings with your survey in the UK with us . Thanks


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Rlabrum said:


> Well, since some of us are in the US, I hope you're able to share your findings with your survey in the UK with us dde09. Thanks


same here. I know I will have to take chicken care all on my own, but, have read of some using vets.


----------



## svypa1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll be sure to post a summary here


----------

